# Zu hohe Spannung bei Standard-Einstellungen im UEFI



## Accipiper (10. Juli 2013)

Hi, hab ein Asus P8Z77-V Premium und einen i7-3770K. Bei Standareinstellungen fällt die Spannung mit 1,95 Volt meiner Ansicht nach allerdings deutlich zu hoch aus. Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Juli 2013)

Um welche Spannung handelt es sich denn?


----------



## Accipiper (10. Juli 2013)

Core Voltage, die anderen habe ich noch nicht genau überprüft, könnte das sonst aber auch noch schnell machen.


----------



## the.hai (10. Juli 2013)

Accipiper schrieb:


> Core Voltage, die anderen habe ich noch nicht genau überprüft, könnte das sonst aber auch noch schnell machen.





Accipiper schrieb:


> Hi, hab ein Asus P8Z77-V Premium und einen  i7-3770K. Bei Standareinstellungen fällt die Spannung mit 1,95 Volt  meiner Ansicht nach allerdings deutlich zu hoch aus. Woran könnte das  liegen?



wie ließt du das aus? den 1,95 vcore hält der cpu definitiv nicht ohne stickstoff etc aus^^

poste am besten mal nen screen von cpu-z und core temp oder so


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Juli 2013)

Das muss ein Auslesefehler sein, bei einer Kernspannung von 1,95 Volt (ja, das ist deutlich zu hoch!) wäre allein wegen zu hoher Temperaturen kein stabiler Betrieb mit einer Luft- oder Wasserkühlung möglich. Auf welche Weise hast du denn die Spannung ausgelesen?


----------



## Accipiper (10. Juli 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> wie ließt du das aus? den 1,95 vcore hält der cpu definitiv nicht ohne stickstoff etc aus^^
> 
> poste am besten mal nen screen von cpu-z und core temp oder so


 
Hier der Screen, sorry meinte 1,195 V

Temps sind okay und liegen so um die 35°C (Silver Arrow) - In meinem Zimmer ist es halt gerade auch nicht soo kühl ^^


----------



## the.hai (10. Juli 2013)

Accipiper schrieb:


> Hier der Screen, sorry meinte 1,195 V
> 
> Temps sind okay und liegen so um die 35°C (Silver Arrow) - In meinem Zimmer ist es halt gerade auch nicht soo kühl ^^


 
bis 1,3v bei guter Kühlung ist für 24/7 völlig unbedenklich. natürlich kann die cpu weniger benötigen, dafür musst du dich einfach mal per offset im spannungsmenü des uefi runterarbeiten. dann testest du mit den gängigen tools, welche minimalste spannung den cpu noch fehlerfrei betreibt.

wie sieht denn die temperatur und spannung unter volllast (prime large ffts) aus?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Juli 2013)

Von CPU-Z ausgelesene 1,195 Volt liegen eigentlich im Rahmen - CPUs mit SMT brauchen in der Tendenz immer ein wenig mehr Kernspannung und der Standardwert ist nie der niedrigstmögliche Wert (--> Undervolting), sondern ein Wert, bei dem ein normaler Betrieb ohne Instabilität/Überhitzung möglich ist. Und das wäre der Fall, wenn die Spannung näherungsweise real anliegt.


----------



## Accipiper (10. Juli 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> bis 1,3v bei guter Kühlung ist für 24/7 völlig unbedenklich. natürlich kann die cpu weniger benötigen, dafür musst du dich einfach mal per offset im spannungsmenü des uefi runterarbeiten. dann testest du mit den gängigen tools, welche minimalste spannung den cpu noch fehlerfrei betreibt.


 
Ja, ist mir schon klar, ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, ob das irgendein Fehler vom Board ist, werd heute noch mal BIOS-Update testen, hab gerade gesehen, die haben wieder was neues raus gebracht.


----------

